# cable card (fios) + bolt = PPV success??



## brobin10 (Jan 19, 2016)

was looking to order the UFC fight this coming weekend and wondered if bolts are able to receive PPV? I checked the fios website and it says to call if you have a cable card in order to get PPV. has anyone with a TiVo bolt had any experience with PPVs or PPVs on fios?

also wondered if it is possible is there any way to verify the PPV will show up at the proper time PRIOR to the event? my bolt cable card is properly "validated" and all premium channels (i.e., hbo, showtime, cinemax, starz, etc.) play properly.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

PPV is on demand with fios so I thought the only way to get that is thru one of their boxes. But if it's a broadcast I suppose they may be able to authorize your card for a channel for a few hour? Let us know what they say.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

According to Verizon, they will provide PPV events to customers with cablecards and I know of folks who have been successful in getting this done by calling and scheduling the event....but there have also been reports of some aggrivating failures.
This is only for PPV events like big fights, not for on demand stuff or renting movies.


----------



## brobin10 (Jan 19, 2016)

this is exactly what I have found by digging deeper on this forum

wonder if there is a way to ensure a non aggravating failure?

I could always order on a UFC app like roku, lg, etc. but would like it on my bolt...


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

I've ordered a couple of UFC events without issue. I order over the phone and triple check everything is OK. Depending on the rep they may or may not know that it will work on a TiVo, but it does in my experience without issue. I am ordering this weekend's event too.

Since I have people over to watch my backup plan is always to run out and buy a Roku if worse comes to worse, but it's never come to that.


----------



## brobin10 (Jan 19, 2016)

Kremlar said:


> I've ordered a couple of UFC events without issue. I order over the phone and triple check everything is OK. Depending on the rep they may or may not know that it will work on a TiVo, but it does in my experience without issue. I am ordering this weekend's event too.
> 
> Since I have people over to watch my backup plan is always to run out and buy a Roku if worse comes to worse, but it's never come to that.


thanks for the response...I plan on having people over too....do you call the 1-800-verizon number to order as the fios site says?....what exactly do you do to triple check/ensure everything is OK? I currently own a Roku but wouldn't I have to pay for the event again via a UFC app or something like that if the TiVo/cable card/fios isn't working? just want to make sure im not missing some other way on the Roku that wouldn't involve an extra payment


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Here's an idea, call Verizon at least 4 hours or so before the event or as early on the day of the even as practical. Give it about a half hour and start checking the channel it is supposed to come in on, 900, I think. Eventually, there will be some on screen indication you are scheduled to receive the event. If you don't see something as the event time comes within an hour or so, call again to confirm and make a post in the direct forum, you may do that earlier and simply ask them to check your account and see if it looks ok to them.
In the worst case senario, if it doesn't come through, you will eventually get your money back from Verizon, but if you have a Roku handy you can always try to use that even in the last few minutes.


----------



## brobin10 (Jan 19, 2016)

fcfc2 said:


> Here's an idea, call Verizon at least 4 hours or so before the event or as early on the day of the even as practical. Give it about a half hour and start checking the channel it is supposed to come in on, 900, I think. Eventually, there will be some on screen indication you are scheduled to receive the event. If you don't see something as the event time comes within an hour or so, call again to confirm and make a post in the direct forum, you may do that earlier and simply ask them to check your account and see if it looks ok to them.
> In the worst case senario, if it doesn't come through, you will eventually get your money back from Verizon, but if you have a Roku handy you can always try to use that even in the last few minutes.


very good idea and exactly what I may do....I was trying to figure out what the HD channel is that it may come on....I thought it was 1000 or 1001....I checked last night and I do not currently have either channel on my TiVo

if someone could confirm the channel that would be awesome and most appreciated

what do you mean by make a post in the direct forum? is that something here or with Verizon?

roku is definitely my back up plan


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

So I suggest channel 900 as the Fios on Demand channel as the one to use and you try 1000 and 1001....?
When I turn channel 900, assuming you haven't removed it from your channel guide, it should indicate it is the "FIOS on Demand" channel. It could be possible that there is a different channel being used in some areas, but I would try 900, if that doesn't look promising in your locality, call Verizon and ask or again try the Verizon Direct Forum, Verizon Direct forum | DSLReports, ISP Information


----------



## BillyBatts (Sep 15, 2018)

fcfc2 said:


> So I suggest channel 900 as the Fios on Demand channel as the one to use and you try 1000 and 1001....?
> When I turn channel 900, assuming you haven't removed it from your channel guide, it should indicate it is the "FIOS on Demand" channel. It could be possible that there is a different channel being used in some areas, but I would try 900, if that doesn't look promising in your locality, call Verizon and ask or again try the Verizon Direct Forum, Verizon Direct forum | DSLReports, ISP Information





brobin10 said:


> was looking to order the UFC fight this coming weekend and wondered if bolts are able to receive PPV? I checked the fios website and it says to call if you have a cable card in order to get PPV. has anyone with a TiVo bolt had any experience with PPVs or PPVs on fios?
> 
> also wondered if it is possible is there any way to verify the PPV will show up at the proper time PRIOR to the event? my bolt cable card is properly "validated" and all premium channels (i.e., hbo, showtime, cinemax, starz, etc.) play properly.


----------



## BillyBatts (Sep 15, 2018)

You can order by phone and watch ppv if you have fios and TiVo. Just make sure you add that specific channel e.g. 1001 in your channel lineup, in your options.


----------

